# Urgent-Beautiful white ragdoll mix with blue eyes needs home



## Gracie's Mom (Dec 16, 2003)

PLEASE help me find Skylar a home! The vet believes he's a ragdoll mix. He has the personality and alot of the apperiances of a ragdoll, but I don't think he's purebred. He's a talker, so he could have siamese mixed in there too. He's been here over a year now and I'm getting desperate. I'm moving in just over a month, and Skylar can't go with me. I worry what my mom will do with him if I leave him, she's already talked of taking him to the shelter, and the shelter here is very high kill. He's about 2 years old, neutered, litter box trained, FeLV/FIV negative, and UTD on his shots. Is there anyone willing to adopt this cat? He does have a couple of health issues. He has Chin Acne that's very easily controlled by only using metal or ceramic dishes that are washed daily, and he has a problem with urinary crystals so he needs to be kept on food designed for urinary tract health or on wet food. He also sunburns really easy, so I won't place him in a house where he'll be allowed outside, and he needs sunscreen kept on his ears and nose because he loves to sit in the windows. He's also a bit of a spook, and doesn't like change at all. If anyone new comes to our house, he hides under the bed for hours, which has proved to be one of the most difficult traits about him. People don't believe that he's just a sweet marshmellow of a cat when he gets to know and trust you because he's such a spook at first. PLEASE help this boy find a permant home, I'm desperate to make sure he's got a secure loving home before I have to leave. Here's a picture of him.







\
There are more pictures in his web album. http://www.cynthiablue.net/gallery/album21


----------

